# Good deal or no?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Don't know my Gibsons, but this amp is around $200 mark. Is this worth the $800 or what is a reasonable offer?

Gibson LPJ 120th Anniversary and Mustang V2 amp | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

He would be better off selling separately. 

Good deal if you want both. So-so if you want one. 

Guitar looks like a mish-mash of conflicting ideas to me. YMMV.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

a quick LPJ search on kijiji finds they are selling between 600 and 750.
Kijiji Canada

I would not pay more then 100 dollars for that amp basically cause I think its not very good.

as for a deal, its close...you'll have to decide.
G.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I got an lpj for $400 at one point. So Im Siding with the "nays" on this


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks guys. Amp would've been resold, but if the value isn't there for the guitar, then it's a pass for me as well. Appreciate the answers.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

RBlakeney said:


> I got an lpj for $400 at one point. So Im Siding with the "nays" on this


Nice price! I've seen them advertised asking $600 and not sell...they seem to be more of a $500 to $550 guitar.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

tomee2 said:


> Nice price! I've seen them advertised asking $600 and not sell...they seem to be more of a $500 to $550 guitar.


I ended up selling it for $500 with a hardcase I think. So that sounds about right.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

No. Don't walk away . Run


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

GTmaker said:


> ....
> 
> I would not pay more then 100 dollars for that amp basically cause I think its not very good.
> G.


I’ve never played one but this is pretty compelling...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The one in the ad is a Mustang II V2. The video is a Mustang III. Might make the difference. I had a MII V2 and was very underwhelmed. To the point it went back to L&M within a week.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought one for $140. The blackface model is OK to practice scales on. You can sleep at night if you didn't buy it.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

StratCat said:


> I’ve never played one but this is pretty compelling...


The buggers don't tell which is which but I'd say B definitely has more individual note clarity when playing chords and certainly more snap for single note stuff so I say B is the Tremolux.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Here is a link to a bunch of Mustang 2 amps for sale for just over 100 bucks...
Good luck and I hope you achieve your tone quest.
G.
Kijiji Canada



StratCat said:


> I’ve never played one but this is pretty compelling...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I passed on this one. I found the Gretsch instead. I believe I will be happier as a result.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

GuitarT said:


> The buggers don't tell which is which but I'd say B definitely has more individual note clarity when playing chords and certainly more snap for single note stuff so I say B is the Tremolux.



There is a follow on video that identifies each. You might be surprised.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

StratCat said:


> There is a follow on video that identifies each. You might be surprised.


So I was right but I am surprised at how many were wrong. He said they spent a lot of time tweaking the Mustang until it sounded exactly like the Tremolux but those two amps don't sound at all the same, at least to my ears. They both sound good but not the same. The Mustang had a fatter tone which I wonder if it wasn't intentional on their part. I've seen a number of their videos and they are definitely pro modeling.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I spent too much time fiddling with the knobs for tone and the right amp model and sound and blah blah on the MII v2..........so I gave up. I prefer something a little easier and far more straight forward.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I ended up selling it for $500 with a hardcase I think. So that sounds about right.


Weird.... I bought one with a hsc for... $500... Maybe it was me that bought yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

iamthehub said:


> Weird.... I bought one with a hsc for... $500... Maybe it was me that bought yours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not unless you were in Halifax.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> Not unless you were in Halifax.


Lol... No bought mine off a nice guy in Toronto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

iamthehub said:


> Lol... No bought mine off a nice guy in Toronto.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both of those things do not describe me! Haha


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

iamthehub said:


> Lol... No bought mine off a nice guy in Toronto.
> 
> Halifax is a beautiful city... Was there this summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

iamthehub said:


> Lol... No bought mine off a nice guy in Toronto.
> 
> Halifax is a beautiful city... Was there this summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

